# Columbia Westfield



## kz1000 (Jul 29, 2008)

Recently found this 24" Columbia Westfield, I cannot find any #'s stamped into this, I checked the bottom bracket, rear tubes, seat post. fork tube, etc.  could it have been unstamped ? Rick


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice find  I have a 1940's Columbia built girl's bike with a similar look and the same carrier, I'll have to see if mine has a serial number.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 11, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the earlier Westfield built bikes have the # on the rear dropout on the chainguard side. Could be under the rack and fender braces? I know at some point they switched top the brake arm side like a Schwinn. ~Adam


----------

